# Opiniones sobre microprocesadores de PC



## Tavo (May 15, 2010)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy en un gran duda.
Tengo planeado comprarme una PC dentro de poco tiempo.
Pensaba comprar las partes por separado y armarla yo (tengo conocimiento de hardware, acabo de desarmar/armar toda mi PC)... Pero resulta que le fui a pedir consejo a un técnico, y no estaba muy de acuerdo.
Me dijo que es mejor comprar un PC ya armada por la principal conveniencia: La Garantía.
Si la armo yo y algo falla o no hay compatibilidad, tengo que bancar los gastos de reparación/reemplazo yo. En cambio, si la compro ya armada, tengo la seguridad que voy a conectar los cables y va a funcionar de una, y además, que incluye garantía de 3 años, que no es poco.

Bueno, hablado con el técnico ayer, me recomendó la marca Banghó. Me dijo que es una empresa muy seria y responsable. Entonces me puse a buscar precios y características sobre ellas (PC's). Esto es lo que resulta de mis dudas:

Procesadores (creo que es lo fundamental, sin quitarle importancia a la Motherboard):

- Intel Core i3
- Intel Core2Quad
- AMD Phenom X3
- Intel Core2Duo
- Intel Core i5

Bueno, recibo bien todas las opiniones de todos. Ando medio perdido en este tema, se algo, pero no tanto como para elegir lo que más me conviene.

Todas las opiniones son bienvenidas.
Saludos a todos, y de antemano, Muchas Gracias.

PD:
La PC va a ser destinada a trabajo duro (no juegos). Me refiero a que va a ser exigida, corriendo programas como Autodesk Autocad 2009, Sony Vegas 9, y muchos más, programas pesados que requieren MUCHO rendimiento y velocidad...


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

Supongo que los componentes que compres individualmente también deben de tener garantía (supongo nomás, realmente nunca me fijé en ello).


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2010)

Yo monte a piezas uno con un i7 con una gtx250 y 4Gb y te aseguro que es un bicharraco moviendo fotos con el ligthroom en modo raw a toda resolucion , al estilo click plash, inmediato.

Yo no soy muy amante de los ordenadores de "fabrica" porque hay piezas "raras", suelen ser  placas base rediseñadas o con numeraciones raras y realmente las unicas diferencias son la garantia y poco mas.

Si te lo montas tu puedes elegir las piezas de buena calidad y al mismo precio.

De la docena de ordenadores que he comprado solo me ha "fallado" un disco duro pasado 2 años o sea que no es tan arriegado como parece. (tenia una incompatiblidad muy rara)

Yo te recomendaría intel y solo la gama i5 o i7 con memoria DDR3 y NVIDIA con soporte cuda como la 250 que es la mas barata o alguna similar.

Si te lo montas mejor compra una placa ASUS y memorias kingston y una fuente un poco sobrada de unos 600W.

Disco duro y cdrom en Sata.


Te recomiendo que hagas un presupuesto por internet y compares el precio de la version "frabrica" vs artesanal.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2010)

Si no hay mucha economía, del lado de AMD hay muuuchas opciones para poder implementar una buenisima plataforma.

Si es AMD, recomiendo Phenom II X4 hacia arriba.


----------



## antiworldx (May 15, 2010)

Que pasa tavo!

Ese tecnico es un palermo que te quiere vender lo que le da la gana...
Todas las piezas por separado, para empezar, son los mismos fabricantes que los de marca compran. Todas las piezas tienen garantia (por separado).
Toda mi vida me la he pasado con computadoras ensambladas por mi, y nunca he tenido problemas, incluso he podido armar mis propios frankenstein a mi medida, gusto y necesidad. Mi compu actual, ya tiene en servicio 6 años continuos, y solo la he formateado una vez por culpa de un virusito que se me colo por descuido.
Tengo otra pc, que ya tiene 10 años de servicio, la anterior a la actual, y sigue sin rajarse.
Mas pruebas?

El asunto aqui, es nada mas saber que comprar. Especialmente la parte clave de todo es la tarjeta madre. Te recomiendo azus, Intel, gigabyte.
Por otro lado los procesadores, intel o amd, es igual, yo en lo personal soy feliz con amd (no soy adicto a los juegos). Hasta mi lap es AMD. Pero eso ya es mi gusto personal, no tengo nada en contra de intel.

Por ultimo, la tarjeta de video... Esa ya es opcion tuya, si no vas a jugar, la misma video integrada te puede dar un excelente rendimento.

Resumen y comentario final... Ese tecnico es un pelo.... ya sabes, mandalo a volar lejos a su casa.

Te dejo mi ultimo frankenstein viejisimo que no se raja.
Procesador AMD athlon xp 2000+ (1800 mhz overcloked a 2000 mhz).
512 mb ram
disco duro de 20gb, 40gb y 120gb (los tres IDE).
Quemador tambien IDE.
No recuerdo la de video, pero es la ultima edicion especial NVIDIA AGP con 256 MB ram.
Otra tarjeta de video pci sis de 4mb (para el monitor secundario)
Tarjeta de captura de video (ahi veo la tv cuando rara vez quiero ver algo de la tv).
Tarjeta de sonido sound blaster live cuadrafonica (no integrada a la mb).
dos tarjetas de red (la integrada mas una adicional).
Amplificador Sony X-Plod de 500W cuadrafonico (mi propio home theater).

Todo operando bajo plataforma Windows 2003 Server







A caso eso te parece que sea maleta mi pc? 
Salu2!!!!

P.D. Ademas podras con una ensamblada instalar el sistema operativo que se te antoje y los dispositivos traen sus discos con los soportes para muchas plataformas, incluyendo linux en muchos casos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 15, 2010)

La opción de armarse uno mismo el PC ofrece muchísima versatilidad en cuanto a actualizaciones futuras o modificaciones como aumentar frecuencias y obtener mas rendimiento. Siempre y cuando se tenga en cuenta lo que se hace.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2010)

En lo personal, siempre me a gustado armar mis propias PCs y de un tiempo para aca me gusta exagerar un poquito  tengo una PC conformada por:
2 procesadores Intel Xeon 2,8Ghz
6Gb RAM ECC PC2700
Video nVidia 9600GSO 768Mb GDDR3
Audio Creative Audigy Platinum 5.1

Y este año la vendere para armar uno con esa lindura:
http://www.esaitech.com/objects/catalog/product/image/thb53386.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> En lo personal, siempre me a gustado armar mis propias PCs y de un tiempo para aca me gusta exagerar un poquito  tengo una PC conformada por:
> 2 procesadores Intel Xeon 2,8Ghz
> 6Gb RAM ECC PC2700
> Video nVidia 9600GSO 768Mb GDDR3
> ...



Compañero: He de decir que me ha dejado babeando con su configuración.


----------



## Dano (May 31, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> En lo personal, siempre me a gustado armar mis propias PCs y de un tiempo para aca me gusta exagerar un poquito  tengo una PC conformada por:
> 2 procesadores Intel Xeon 2,8Ghz
> 6Gb RAM ECC PC2700
> Video nVidia 9600GSO 768Mb GDDR3
> ...




El buscaminas debe andar perfecto no?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> El buscaminas debe andar perfecto no?



Block de notas a 150fps


----------



## Tavo (Jun 1, 2010)

ratmayor...

Che, te tira al Mario Bros? Mirá que es pesado eh...
jaja

Una preguntita, que marca y modelo es la Motherboard?

Saludos!


----------



## turkitos (Jun 1, 2010)

tavo10 cuanto dinero tienes pensado en gastar en tu nueva maquina empenzando por ahi se podria diseñar la maquina optima para tu necesidades sin que exceda lo que puedas gastar. Por lo que comentaste la quieras para CAD y edicion de sonido e imagen, tambien tienes que ver el uso que le vas a dar en el sentido si es para trabajar con CAD en el ambito profecional o para poryectos propios ya que devido a este aspecto ya no seria un gasto sino una inversion.

Teniendo en cuneta esto ultimo en ves de colocar una GTX 250 como la que mensionan que es una placa orientada a juegos te convendria mas una placa de la serie QuadroFX son un poco mas caras que las comunes pero su rendimiento en programas CAD y de renderizacion es muhcisimo superior a las placas ordinarias orientadas a juegos. Tambien hay que tener en cuneta que las placas QuadroFX no se desempeñan tan bien en juegos.

Dejando de lado el video y poniendo enfasis en el resto del hardware a mi parecer la parte principal seria el mother el cual lo tienes que elejir principalmente teniendo en cuenta futuras actualizaciones que puedas hacer. Yo te recomendaria un mother con mas de dos PCI-E, con soparte para SATA III y USB 3.0, Socket 1366 en el caso de intel que es el te recomiendo (soy anti AMD ).

El micro que te recomiendo es un CORE i7 920, ya que siendo el mas bajo en su serie y el mas economico tiene buena velocidad, bastante cache y posee la tecnologia HT la cual le permite tener 8 hilos de procesamiento, lo cual es mas que sufuciente para todas las aplicaciones actuales y futuras (por lo menos por 3 o 4 años, creo).

En cuanto a la memoria este tipo de mother generalmente tiene soporte para 6 modulos DDR3, siendo la cantidad mas baja de memoria que le puedes poner 3gb en triple chanel. Yo te recomiendo teniendo en cuneta los programas que vas a utilizar que pineces en poner 3 modulos de 2GB cada uno, a lo mejor te parecera un poco exesivo, pero ya veras que no lo sera. En cuanto a la velocidad de las misma te diria que de 1333Mhz ya que funcionando en tri-chanel su velocidad se triplica.

En cuanto a los discos con un buen disco SATA II alcanza tranquilamente. Ahora bien si quieres estar contento con tu pc te recomiendo hacer una inversion en un disco SSD estos son formidables en rendimiento. Por supuesdto el SSD usarlo para el Sistema Operativo y un disco comun para el almacenamiento de datos.

Por ultimo pero a mi parecere es la parte mas importante de la computadora es la fuente, ya que de ella depende toda la estabilidad del sistema, yo te recomendaria para esta maquina una funete de 650 W minimo como para que ande sin exigirse y nada de poner marcas genericas porque va a ser para disgusto, te recomiendo CoolerMaster o Thermaltake que nunca fallan (o por lo menos a mi).

Aclaracion: La marca del mother te recomiendo ASUS es de mi preferencia pero MSI o GYGABYTE tambien son exelentes ensambladores de motherboard. Con respecto a los mothers INTEL para mi son los mas estables del mercado dejando afuera de comparacion por supuesto las gamas super altas dedicadas a estaciones de trabajo de las marcas al principio mencionadas.

Espero haber aclarado un poco tu dudas si necesitas algo mas gustoso de responde


----------



## Luis1342 (Jun 1, 2010)

Otra cosa que tambien es de tomar en cuenta es que con un equipo de marca es en ciertos casos dificil o anti economico conseguir la fuente de alimentación cuando esta falla pues no es igual a una generica de PC,suelen ser mas pequeñas y rectangulares,otra es que tambien la mother es un rollo conseguirla pues debe ser para ese equipo,la ventaja de las de marca es que tienen gabinetes muy elegantes ademas del soporte con el  software original de windows,al igual que los compañeros opino que lo mejor es que la armes a tu medida
saludos

Bueno,no sabia donde poner esta imagen,pero este tema está fresco así que aqui les comento,este up lo acabo de extraer de un equipo,vaya que es importante checar bien que el ventilador del socket LGA775 este bien puesto si no corre el riego de lo que le paso a esté miren...
no tan viejo y tiraba a  2.8Ghz  lastima
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero: He de decir que me ha dejado babeando con su configuración.


Tambien quede asi cuando le instale Windows XP lo hizo en 12 minutos  no daba tiempo ni de leer las cuñas 


Dano dijo:


> El buscaminas debe andar perfecto no?


Si, y el solitario ni se diga 


tavo10 dijo:


> ratmayor...
> 
> Che, te tira al Mario Bros? Mirá que es pesado eh...
> jaja
> ...


 
La tarjeta madre la saque de un lote que estuvieron rematando en una empresa que quebro hace mucho, era de una HP Workstation xw6200, creo que la fabrica *Tyan Computer* y lo mejor es que entró en un case generico y tambien usa una fuente generica, ademas tengo la suerte de tener a varios amigos que traen cosas de USA y me las dejan a precios bastante tentadores...


----------



## yuneiky01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola tabo, Pienso que ese técnico te está tomando el pelo, pues yo soy de cuba y aquí hay ciertas dificultades para adquirir la tecnología pero te puedo recomendar algo como mi PC, es una  Intel Desktop Board DG 43 NB con procesador core 2 quad,  2gb de memoria RAM, una tarjeta de video ATI 512 Mb que no es gran cosa pero funciona bien y un HDD de 500 GB. Según para los propósitos que planteas algo así te serviría, pues yo trabajo con Photoshop CS3 utilizo Nero 9, 3D Max 9, Multisim 10.0, Adobe premier y Video Corer Studio 12 entre otros y nunca me ha dado problemas, Aclaro utilizo Windows 7 pero creo que no hace mayor diferencia. Lo de la garantía es relativo según el fabricante y el distribuidor pero todos estos productos informáticos la poseen. El ensamblado no es crítico porque todo tiene un indicador en los conectores y guías para que no puedan pénense de forma errónea, si cuentas con el presupuesto no temas y ármatela que es mas emociónate cuando uno lo hace por si solo……….


----------



## eL1ct (Jun 6, 2010)

(no he leido todos los post, asi que perdonen qualquier desvario)

Yo hice eso que dices, comprar los componentes por separado y montarlos  personalmente; eso si, debes tener en cuenta la compatibilidad de cada  componente, y bueno...yo estoy muy contento, nunca me ha dado problemas.  Mis razones fueron estas:

Claro, te da mas livertad, y puedes tener un ordenador mas personal:
-No me gustaban las combinaciones "prefabricadas".
-Detesto la hegemonia comercial de Intel.
-Hay ciertos componentes que nunca encontre en un ordenador  "prefabricado".
-Por el mismo dinero monte un ordenador mas potente.

Segun mi parecer lo mejor en cunto calidad precio (cuando lo  compre):

Procesador: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor, 3000 MHz
Placa Base: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
DIMM1: GeIL DDR3-1333 (667 MHz) CL7-7-7 (2x2Gb)
Tarjeta grafica: ATI Radeon HD 4870 1Gb GDDR5 (Club 3D)
Dico duro: 500Gb Western digital
Fuente de alimentacion: Zalman ZM600-HP
Disco externo: Grabador DVD ASUS quie track


----------



## Tavo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios y datos que van aportando! Ratmayor, yuneiky01, eL1ct y todos!

Sigo leyendo comentarios...
Que bueno que pongan sus experiencias, así al momento de concretar la compra lo hago con seguridad.

Saludos a todos.
Tavo


----------

